# Patriot Custom Rods near K-zoo



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone ever try these guys out. He made me a 43" Ice rod. It has 6 eyelets and my name on it for $25. Great rod and Great People.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

Father in law buys components from them. I've always been real happy with the rods he's made for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great price to me!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I make my own rods and get my supplies from there. Dave is a great guy and is very willing to help with whatever you need. Pretty much you tell him what you want and you get it for a reasonable price. He makes some amazing summer rods too! He has been making rods for a long long time and has had some very innovative ideas! I highly recomend him.


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Do they have a web site or does someone have a contact number for them. I am always in the market for new ice rods.

Harry


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

they used to have a site but its down (at least it was a little while ago). 

my take on patriots - the actual custom rods are pretty nice - they have a good reputation and will get you what you want and do a nice job on it. That said - i've seen some of their "rack rods" at d&r and other places and was not impressed with the the fit & finish. I do know that they churn some 5000 rods a year out of that place so one should expect more of a factory quality rather than a custom quality rod if buying from the store rather than having one custom made. The ice rods do look like a good alternative to the factory stuff i've seen however. I was told that this year was huge for them in that regard so i would expect to see plenty more offerings in the ice lineup to come.

All in all - they are a michigan company so by all means give them a look!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Gregg Austin builds a good rod and lives in the same Kzoo area as well. I'm actually going to his shop this afternoon to get a bluegill open water rod. I have about 8 or so of his ice rods, very nice. He is on my friends list, feel free to pm, I cant seem to remember the name of his website as of now.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Chad Smith said:


> ......He is on my friends list, feel free to pm, I cant seem to remember the name of his website as of now.


Chad, When you do could you post or PM it to me please?


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

His phone is 269-628-5227


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

http://austincustomrods.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Chad, When you do could you post or PM it to me please?


Ready2fish posted his website, he also has ice rods available through lobybaits.com which is a Wisconsin based sportsman site. I would recommend contacting him through the link above or through the personal info I sent in your pm.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Chad Smith said:


> Ready2fish posted his website, he also has ice rods available through lobybaits.com which is a Wisconsin based sportsman site. I would recommend contacting him through the link above or through the personal info I sent in your pm.


Thank's Chad!


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

have a link for those rods?


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

I was looking at the Austin rods and it looks like the reels are being taped on with that blue tape. I dont know if all of the rods come were it is just straight cork and you have to tape on you reel. If that is the case, seems a little cheap to me. Patriots have a nice Screw in like a normal bass rod or something of that nature.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

WHITE-DEER-SLAYER said:


> I was looking at the Austin rods and it looks like the reels are being taped on with that blue tape. I don't know if all of the rods come were it is just straight cork and you have to tape on you reel. If that is the case, seems a little cheap to me. Patriots have a nice Screw in like a normal bass rod or something of that nature.


 
i would say talk to a rod builder, they will build a rod any way you want, not to be smart but thats why they call it a custom rod building and if a builder wont then find another. worth the money going custom


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

WHITE-DEER-SLAYER said:


> I was looking at the Austin rods and it looks like the reels are being taped on with that blue tape. I dont know if all of the rods come were it is just straight cork and you have to tape on you reel. If that is the case, seems a little cheap to me. Patriots have a nice Screw in like a normal bass rod or something of that nature.


Here are a couple of my rods I bought from him, these particular rods have carbon fiber seats, notice the difference in the cork also. The rod in the back is an ultra light and with the upper cork cupped like that it fits my finger better when I'm finesse fishing. I have 3 other rods from a very reputable builder featured in magazines who I will remain nameless, but I feel Austin ice rods are better than the other guys.


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Adding a reel seat to an ice rod does make mounting a reel to it very nice and convenient. But does add more weight to the rod than just using a 5 or 6&#8221; piece of tapered cork. Like in the pictures in the above post I like to add a forcork and a fighting butt to the reel seat set-up and it balances out real nice in your hand that way for a trigger style hold on the rod. And as a custom rod builder I can build you a rod with or without the reel seat plus put you into the length you want. My personal preference when I build a rod for myself I like 24&#8221; rod, a 5&#8221; cork grip with my reel just a little bit in front of center, That&#8217;s where I get the right amount of balance to work my jig efficiently.
It&#8217;s all about what gives you the confidence on those days that the bite is finicky and going home with fish or home with an empty bucket.


----------

